# I would like to join the project or be a FreeBSD member, How can I do that ?.



## Manuel L (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi hello I would like to join the project or be a member of FreeBSD I am really give some back or even to help with the development or do anything else for the project I would really like to be a member of this fabulous O.S.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 12, 2018)

A good way to contribute is to be active on these forums and help people out with their problems. Another way to be active is to check out the online community.

And there are many ways to help out. You could consider adopting a port to help maintain it which in its turn will help others. You can check out the source code, check out known bugs and issues and sent in updates to try and help fix things.. And you can always donate to the FreeBSD foundation.

Plenty of options.


----------



## Datapanic (Jun 12, 2018)

And then you can fall under the criticism of "Shelluser"


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 12, 2018)

True, when you perform public tasks such as adopting a port or sending in patches for the source tree you always risk some scrutiny and/or criticism, especially if your work doesn't meet expected standards. (edit) Happens to all of us, even myself from time to time. That's how we progress.

For example: if you set up a port in such a way that it won't build on most systems then you can definitely expect the community who uses that port to sent in some complaints. But that's all part of the process, and those are also scenarios which can be avoided if you want to..

There is a major difference between providing a broken idea as a working solution or to seek out help and make sure that the solution you had in mind actually does what it should do.

Because if there's one thing many people can wholeheartedly agree with its that the official FreeBSD documentation is top notch in comparison to other similar environments. And if that isn't enough then the community is usually always willing to help others out with their problems.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 12, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> And then you can fall under the criticism of "Shelluser"


The only way not to offend anyone is not to exist, and as we are all here we should see that is not an option.

Is there a reason for you to mention one user directly?


----------



## sidetone (Jun 12, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> Hi hello I would like to join the project or be a member of FreeBSD I am really give some back or even to help with the development or do anything else for the project I would really like to be a member of this fabulous O.S.


FreeBSD is an exclusive club. Welcome to the club. You were a member before you realized it: when you started using it. Also by seriously using the mailing list, got a forum account, reported errors, found improvements to be made or other.



Datapanic said:


> And then you can fall under the criticism of "Shelluser"


I thought that was a joke, but I don't know if there was a background to that comment.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jun 12, 2018)

To all the right things ShelLuser said, I'll add: use CURRENT, especially on experimental platforms like Pine64  (aarch64, see freebsd-arm mailing list) or RISC-V and fill bug reports, if you own the hardware, do the same on RELEASE for legacy Tier2 platforms (SPARC64,  PowerPC64).

Currently I'm learning to port/package smaller stuff to pkgsrc, so don't know much about FreeBSD ports, but in case you were interested in porting to FreeBSD (or adopting an orphaned port) here's the FreeBSD Porter Handbook. I find having your own package commited to mainstream in BSDs  much easier than many Linux distros

Personally I'm of the opinion that providing support and sharing ideas on forum and the mailing list is fundamental, since it encourages new user to trust the project and stay sure they can rely on community for any help. Forums are also a frontpage for new comers and a sort of business card for the OS and the community itself: it's important to keep a clean, active and productive debate on them


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> I would like to join the project or be a member of FreeBSD I am really give some back or even to help with the development or do anything else for the project I would really like to be a member of this fabulous O.S.


You don't need to be a member to be able to participate. Anyone can submit patches, fixes, whatever, for ports or the OS itself.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 12, 2018)

Manuel L said:


> Hi hello I would like to join the project or be a member of FreeBSD I am really give some back or even to help with the development or do anything else for the project I would really like to be a member of this fabulous O.S.



Translations is a simple good way to start with. You may eventually help in many ways.


----------

